# Does anyone know how cold a temp a Hav can tolerate?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never had a dog before so I was wondering.....do you put a coat on the dog when you would wear one?
I have a friend who insists I'm nuts!!She says Duncan doesn't need a coat,he has fur and that should keep him warm.
Is she right? I'm thinking he will need a coat on those cold winter days,maybe not so much in the fall.
Please help settle this disagreement.
Thanks all


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

my breeder told us that Brady wears a coat when we do. If he is just running outside to go potty, I don't always put his coat on. But, if we are going for a walk, he wears his coat. He has a very cute wool coat and I love it when he wears it since this is the only clothing my DH will let me put on Brady


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, I am from Nj and have the same weather that you do! I do not put a coat on my guys in the fall, or even in the winter when they are just going out to go potty and then come back in. They get their coats or sweaters put on when they are out to play in the snow, or in the yard when it is really cold out. Or if it is snowing or sometimes raining and real cold. I dont think they need anything unless they are going to be out for a while. 
Dot, Do you think you and Duncan could make our playdate at my house in NJ in October? I have some coming from the city, Long Island, PA, Delaware. We would love it if you and Duncan could come too!! We are going to have a costume party! Look for the thread NJ Playdate. Let me know!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I only put a coat on them if we are going to be out for a long time, like a walk, etc. Just to run outside in the a.m., I don't put them on. Kodi will shiver when he gets too cold, so that lets us know. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

From what I understand, the Havanese fur really acts to block heat, like it would have in a warm sunny climate like Cuba. I don't think it does all that much to keep them warm, so a coat can't hurt.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys!
Laurie,
thanks for the invite.I hope whatever day you guys pick I can make.I work per diem in addition to 2 other days during the week.I have a very confusing schedule in the mornings and then I have my girls after school,but I would love to meet some people that I have already"met" online.
Where in Jersey would this playdate be??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora loves the cold and the snow! My maltese will potty on the steps (yeah gross!) where as I had to make sure Dora came in and wasn't out there too long. She loved when we would make snow trails for her. I would recommend a coat but you never know, your hav might be a snow neezer like mine!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, I am in central jersey Somerset County, Sunday Oct 14th.
http://havaneseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=43184

I think this is the link, although I am really bad at this computer stuff so I am not sure.d If it is not the correct links, just go to forums up top, then threads and look for New NJ Playdate.
I would love it it you could come!
Laurie

Actually I just checked and the link is to a specific post, not the thread itself - sorry - as I said, I stink at comuter stuff


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sierra gets the coat on when it's raining or just drizzling even just for potty....as she'll curl up hahaha!
In cold weather only when it's a wet cold.....with rain and snow and such.....
She seems to really be happy she has that coat as she'll turn around in and sit watching her coat when it's cold, then with the coat on she's fine....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy has a sweater and a coat,but really doesn't like them much.Last winter he loved playing out in the snow without anything on if it wasn't really cold.I think they all vary.Quincy only goes outside for the most part to go potty and wants right back in anyway,hot or cold.If I was going for a walk,I'd put his coat on--otherwise no.It matts his fur really bad.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would think that the cold would affect their feet more than their upper bodies first seeing as how they would obnviously feel it there first....may even prevent them from wanting to go out in the cold weather given the Origin of the Havanese. I can see Radar going out in the freezing cold for the first time and wondering why his feet feel like there going to stick to the ground. I so think he'll look very sweet in a new fur coat...something just a little more furry than he is...

Derek


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I always make sure when buying a coat for cold weather, that it covers the belly nicely, as that fur get wet first and then cold.....and on top she has enough fur!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see how Gryff likes the snow. So far, he loves playing in the leaves.


----------

